# Forum About Russia Immigration to Russia  moving to rusia - WHAT????

## tradakad

ннда. признаться когда прочел тему - глазам не поверил. переседение в россию если я правильно понял.. да неужто кто то из штатов попрет в россию на пмж?? хочу это видеть.. ну я конечно не хочу сказать что russia плохая страна, но имхо чуть похуже все таки US... елси все таки надумает кто-то - то желательно пораньше туда ехать дабы не потерять замечательную возможность послужить в русской аримии ))

----------


## VendingMachine

> ннда. признаться когда прочел тему - глазам не поверил. переседение в россию если я правильно понял.. да неужто кто то из штатов попрет в россию на пмж?? хочу это видеть.. ну я конечно не хочу сказать что russia плохая страна, но имхо чуть похуже все таки US... елси все таки надумает кто-то - то желательно пораньше туда ехать дабы не потерять замечательную возможность послужить в русской аримии ))

 А вот я против украинцев ничего не имею.  ::

----------


## net surfer

Был тут один, ник не помню, переехал в Воронеж из Лондона. Они сперва в Лондоне жили, а потом в Воронеж переехали (жена вроде там жила). Писал что у нас веселее чем в Лондоне :)

----------


## tradakad

> Originally Posted by tradakad  ннда. признаться когда прочел тему - глазам не поверил. переседение в россию если я правильно понял.. да неужто кто то из штатов попрет в россию на пмж?? хочу это видеть.. ну я конечно не хочу сказать что russia плохая страна, но имхо чуть похуже все таки US... елси все таки надумает кто-то - то желательно пораньше туда ехать дабы не потерять замечательную возможность послужить в русской аримии ))   А вот я против украинцев ничего не имею.

 ну я же писал выше "ну я конечно не хочу сказать что russia плохая страна, но имхо чуть похуже все таки US",    ::   могу с уверенностью добавить ", но и получше украины"    ::   ::

----------


## Indra

Наверное, на Украине ситуация другая, у нас на Урале иммиграция уже становится проблемой похуже, чем в Германии. Хотя, разумеется, речь не об иммиграции из США.

----------


## tradakad

> Был тут один, ник не помню, переехал в Воронеж из Лондона. Они сперва в Лондоне жили, а потом в Воронеж переехали (жена вроде там жила). Писал что у нас веселее чем в Лондоне

 я в шоке. это он наверное попервах так писал... а хоттяя , как сказал Цезарь "лучше быть Цезарем в Галлии, чем никем в Риме", может с его деньгами как раз в воронеже и нормально а для Ландона маловаатта   ::

----------


## dariushka

> ннда. признаться когда прочел тему - глазам не поверил. переседение в россию если я правильно понял.. да неужто кто то из штатов попрет в россию на пмж?? хочу это видеть.. ну я конечно не хочу сказать что russia плохая страна, но имхо чуть похуже все таки US... елси все таки надумает кто-то - то желательно пораньше туда ехать дабы не потерять замечательную возможность послужить в русской аримии ))

 Hey, I wanted to do that....... Vot kto iz Amerike v Ukrainu poedit na pmj...Vi bi poehali? Mne ujhe Rossiskaya armiya ne grozit..takchto ne ctrashno.... Aa vot kogda draft v US nachnetsya v Iraq togda posmotrim kto kuda pobijhit....

----------


## QWERTYZ

гы ...а вот знакомая нативная американка переехала в Хельсинки из штатов нафих ...собирается получать финское и отказываться от ам.гражданства 
типа "Буш урод, росс....эээ...америку продали, остался лишь труд по 2 копейки ...в смысле война в ираке и отъём всяких незалежных свобод"
так та вот ...  ::

----------


## Bisquit

I've heard of a fellow who went from Moscow to India seeking for spiritual stuff. He offered his Moscow apartment for a rent and now he has enough money for meditating and living in India.

----------


## QWERTYZ

не ...всё таки к нашей родной стране надо привыкать смолоду   ::   ...чтоб потом не было мучительно больно    ::

----------

